# Paint code lower lip for gtr r35



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi 

Unfortunately I had an altercation in a multi storey car park yesterday whereby I scuffed the front lower splitter on my gtr 2009 in black. I was wondering if anyone had the paint code for the lower grey splitter as a close friend of mine (who works for a body shop) will repair and respray it for me. He has asked me to supply the paint and he will take care of the rest. Does anyone know the paint code?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

If it's the same as the Nismo 370z front lip colour it will be nissan K11


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------

